# Bombay Symphony



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,
this musical theme of yester years of 1998 classical collection my fav. This musical theme orchestrated as if by bombay musical symphony.....











If orchestrated by german falco symphony musicians then it would be so fine soothing to the ears....as if from herr mozart times....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do like them, thank you.


----------

